

Ask HN: Case studies of equity splits between cofounders  - newy

I've seen the "dividing the pie" calculator, but I'm more curious as to actual examples of equity splits between cofounders.  Below's one link.  Any more out htere?<p>http://www.startup-book.com/2008/10/30/equity-split-in-start-ups/<p>On a related note, has the initial equity split between Zuckerberg and his cofounders ever been revealed?  I know that he had assembled a team of 5, just wondering what the other guys (all of whom I believe have since departed FB) ended up with.
======
metachris
a really good idea i've read on HN was that:

If you are 3 cofounders, take 10% each and divide the other 70% according to
each participants activity over the next 3 or 5 years.

The distribution system has to be defined before, but in general this sounds
like a great way to split up and staying away from a lot of troubles and
possible conflict points between the founders.

~~~
zngtk4
This is an interesting idea. The obvious question is how do you measure
activity -- this is one of the things that often causes disagreements (e.g.
different cofounders all thinking that they contributed the most).

------
siong1987
The best equity split is: everyone in your startup is happy. And, I don't
think that there is any formula out there you can use.

------
davidu
It's my understanding that they are considered co-founders in title only, not
in equity or role or responsibility.

------
zipstudio
I prefer equal splits whenever possible. This allows discussions to be
meritocratic and not power based.

